# Ruger LC 57 carbine



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Picked up this cool carbine in 5.7. Should do well for close to mid range shots. Ruger did well on it.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like fun


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet. Is there ammo available ?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

youngdon said:


> Sweet. Is there ammo available ?


Sure is, about .80/1.00 per round. Local stores have em stocked as well as palmetto state armory.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------

